# Chaplaincy and College Advice



## Justified (Feb 14, 2014)

Is anyone on here a chaplain that can provide some help? I'm thinking more and more about college as I stated in a previous thread, and I was wondering the perks of being a chaplain? If you read my last thread, you would know that I plan on double majoring in classical languages and economics. I chose economics, so that I can get a job after college to pay for seminary and any other post-graduate work. However, the more I think about it, the more I feel that my heart isn't in it. I also looked at the credit requirements for a BBA, and the requirements are outstanding. It would be tough just to fit in my preferred major classical languages, let alone anything I am interested in taking or will help me in my preparation for seminary. If anyone here is a chaplain, will they pay for seminary? Or do I need to get my seminary degree first? What sort of employment did some of you have to help pay for seminary and undergraduate debt? Any recommended majors to get a job that isn't from a business school? Any advice at all from current pastors would be helpful. If I ever decide to pursue a PhD and teach after seminary, the cost would be high, and I'm wondering if anyone who has gone that route could enlighten me on how they made that work? I do understand that if I am called then God will provide. I am just trying to be wise concerning my undergraduate work and future. I wish to redeem the time, not waste it with something that won't benefit me. Thanks again in advance for all of your great advice!

Edit: Also are chaplains eligible for the GI bill benefits after service? I would think so and this would be a tremendous benefit!


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2014)

i'd recommend that you pm Ben (Sola Scriptura) if you are asking about military chaplaincy. 

It's my understanding that you have to be a graduate of an accredited seminary and ordained by your denomination in order to be a chaplain in the US military. If you are speaking of being another type of chaplain (prison or hospital) the requirements will vary.


----------



## Justified (Feb 14, 2014)

Edward said:


> i'd recommend that you pm Ben (Sola Scriptura) if you are asking about military chaplaincy.
> It's my understanding that you have to be a graduate of an accredited seminary and ordained by your denomination in order to be a chaplain in the US military. If you are speaking of being another type of chaplain (prison or hospital) the requirements will vary.


 Thanks appreciate the info.


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's what the army says:

Chaplain Requirements



You must obtain an ecclesiastical endorsement from your faith group. This endorsement should certify that you are:
A clergy person in your denomination or faith group.
Qualified spiritually, morally, intellectually and emotionally to serve as a Chaplain in the Army.
Sensitive to religious pluralism and able to provide for the free exercise of religion by all military personnel, their family members and civilians who work for the Army.
Educationally, you must:
Possess a baccalaureate degree of not less than 120 semester hours.
Possess a graduate degree in theological or religious studies, plus have earned at least a total of 72 semester hours in graduate work in these fields of study.
Applicants for active duty or the National Guard MUST be U.S. citizens. Permanent residents can ONLY apply for the Army Reserve.
Be able to receive a favorable National Agency Security Clearance.
Pass a physical exam at one of our Military Entrance Processing Stations (MEPS).
A minimum of two years of full-time professional experience, validated by the applicant’s endorsing agency (This requirement is not applicable to Army Reserve applicants).
Must be at least 21 years of age, but younger than 42 at time of Regular Army commissioning or less than 45 at time of Army Reserve commissioning. Prior service applicants with at least 3 years of prior AFS or creditable USAR service must be younger than 47 at time of Army Reserve commissioning.
Requirements | goarmy.com

Navy requirements appear to be similar.


----------

